# Liquid fry food??



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

So i found this on a website ,
http://www.aquariumsupermarket.com.au/636-wardley-.html
Its liquid fry food, does anyone know if i coukf use it for betta fry?? 
Help is appreciated


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Some people have use it, some people are against it.... and I'm one of them. 
At the stage your fry are ok to eat this is the the very first few days after free swimming and I think if you have plants and you tank is well lit it's completely unnecessary because the plants will produce infusoria and all other kinds of critters your fish will feed from for $0. 
You also want to supplement the infusoria with microworms. By the end of the week they will be big enough to graduate to bbs.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

k, thanks, what sort of live plants should i use for it?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wolfboy51 said:


> k, thanks, what sort of live plants should i use for it?


Plants like duckweed, java moss, and java fern are the ones I've had luck with.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

If i cant get my hands on those plants (live plants are harder for me to get cause i live in perth) how long could i use the liquid fry food for?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yuou can still "make" infusoria. Just put some lettuce in a jar with some tank water and place under a bright light or a sunny window. Leave for a week or so and you should start to see tiny critters in the water. Then you just pour some of that water in the tank with your fry everyday.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks guys youve helped alot


----------

